# McAfee Total Protection



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2021)

I have a legit license key for McAfee Total Protection that I don't need. It covers 10 devices for a year. https://www.mcafee.com/en-gb/antivirus/mcafee-total-protection.html Let me know if you want it and I can send the key over.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Mar 2021)

That's a generous offer. 

I already use McAfee LiveSafe so don't need it but for anyone else who is tempted by this but is put off by the subsequent annual fee of £89.99, you can get genuine licence keys from Amazon for less than a quarter of that price.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Mar 2021)

Also often available via eBay for not a huge amount.


----------

